# Brett Rogers Fighting in Canada Next



## math2tor (Dec 17, 2008)

W1 has signed Brett Rogers to fight Oct 23. Bad opponent though.



> Brett Rogers To Headline W1 Halifax
> By: Keith Grienke
> Brett Rogers (10-2) is coming to W1. According to the W1 web site, the man who came close to finishing Fedor Emelianenko in the first round will fight on the October 23 W1 card in Halifax.
> Rogers, who has lost two straight to Alistair Overeem and Fedor, will face journeyman Ruben Villareal (18-18-3) at the event. Villareal should not post much of a threat for Rogers who looks to get back to his previous winning ways.
> Also on the card are TUF 11′s Jamie Yager, Roger Hollett, Sean Pierson, and the return of Kyle Sandford and Chad Cox to competition.


http://topmmanews.com/2010/08/31/brett-rogers-to-headline-w1-halifax/


Good card!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Brett Rogets by (T)KO. At least his going to get back to the winning side. His had a tough break, first fighting Fedor and then Overeem.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Fighting two of the top guys in the world is not a tough break. Fighting the top guys in the world is called trying to climb the ranking ladder. The only guy he successfully beat to earn him any kind've ranking was Arlovski who has gone completely downhill since then. But yeah he is finally getting a rebound match that he can potentially get back into the win collum with!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Or he can lose and be permanently buried with no hope of ever seeing the limelight again.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Rogers vs Carwin in 2 years will be the wtf happened to them matchup.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> Rogers vs Carwin in 2 years will be the wtf happened to them matchup.


I'm not totally sure Carwin will become that less known. He has the drive to rebound and I don't think his name has been too tarnished because of that whole roid thing!


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Carwin is mad old, on roids and cant last a round.

i dont see him improving that much or really being that much better than Rogers.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but Carwin actually has wrestling experience. Rogers doesn't have any wrestling experience whatsoever!:thumb02:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

u got me there.

Carwin doesnt use his wrestling often enough for it to matter imo

if he fought Rogers, he would stand toe to toe with him, like he does everybody else.

his wrestling also isnt great for MMA, he isnt fast or versatile.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No, but remember he almost finished Brock Lesnar. I really don't think he is going to be given his walking papers by Dana White anytime soon unless he looses his next fight or two!:thumbsup:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

2 years, he will lose a bunch.

let rothwell beat him and let me make $ on it.

nevermind being lactose intolerate (im not a moron, i just play one on the internet) and gassing like Carwin, that dude torn his ACL early in round 1 vs Yvel.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who tore his ACL against Yvel and who is lactose intolerant?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but Carwin actually has wrestling experience. Rogers doesn't have any wrestling experience whatsoever!:thumb02:


What does that matter... he has no gas tank. 

So he can't last... and Rogers can't wrestle as good as him. 

The key to beating Rogers...GNP.
The key to beating Carwin... get past round 1.


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> What does that matter... he has no gas tank.
> 
> So he can't last... and Rogers can't wrestle as good as him.
> 
> ...


You kinda bashed both fighers and didn't say who would win.

I love when D bags think that's a way of looking smart with out adressing the question at hand.

Oh before I join your ranks Carwin by wrestling. I wouldn't wanna be in your crowd.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Personally I think the winner would be Carwin. He would take Rogers down and ground and pound him. The only hope in hell that Rogers would have would be a quick knockout!:thumb02:


----------



## math2tor (Dec 17, 2008)

Well...Rogers almost lost to Warpath. I think Carwin destroys Rogers.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is Warpath?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Magog said:


> You kinda bashed both fighers and didn't say who would win.
> 
> I love when D bags think that's a way of looking smart with out adressing the question at hand.
> 
> Oh before I join your ranks Carwin by wrestling. I wouldn't wanna be in your crowd.


I'm gonna warn you. 

You can disagree with whoever you want on this board. But the insults are unacceptable.


----------



## JESSIE_Desch (Dec 9, 2010)

would want to take a fight there


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

You dug up the thread for this?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, this is an ancient thread. Just remember though that Canadian MMA fighters are not to be underestimated. Afterall, look at GSP!


----------

